# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Question] What should I add to this "tattoo"?

## Zaphry

I tend to get bored during history lesson cause our teacher is a R'Tard also she is ugly as hell!!! 
Back to the topic.. What do you think I should add into these? 

Text contains the 


```
 In nomine patris, et filii, et spiritus sancti. Amen
```

and also trying to fit whole Lord's prayer aswell



> PATER noster, qui es in caelis, sanctificetur nomen tuum. Adveniat regnum tuum. Fiat voluntas tua, sicut in caelo et in terra. Panem nostrum quotidianum da nobis hodie, et dimitte nobis debita nostra sicut et nos dimittimus debitoribus nostris. Et ne nos inducas in tentationem, sed libera nos a malo. Amen

----------


## d3rrial

Maybe do a Skull above the Cross and beneath your watch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaphry

> Maybe do a Skull above the Cross and beneath your watch



The problem with that is that I cannot add anything near the watch as it would quickly spread around  :Frown: 

But skull is still a possibility, but positioning that is complete different story :P

----------


## Narudan

Something around your fingers/your ring?

----------


## d3rrial

> The problem with that is that I cannot add anything near the watch as it would quickly spread around 
> 
> But skull is still a possibility, but positioning that is complete different story :P


I'm sorry to say, but I dont say no Space anywhere on your arm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaphry

> I'm sorry to say, but I dont say no Space anywhere on your arm


Well I don't say that there isn't space left, but fitting it somewhere where it looks good will take awhile to figure out :P

----------


## d3rrial

You're the Artist here  :Big Grin: 

I guess whatever you do will look good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trollblod

In Nomine Satanas?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aldaeld

> In Nomine Satanas?


HELL YEAH! In Satanas we trust!

Perharps I will draw any nordic Norsk sed symbol, like Thors Hummer (Mjolllnir) xP

----------

